# Habitation check



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Does anyone know where i can get the habitation check done in or around the glasgow area year old van 

thanks 
Chrsitine


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Christine

You'll need to be careful if your van is just a year old as you could affect your warranty if you don't keep within the T&C's. You should maybe phone Swift and ask who could do it in the area while keeping to them. 

Keith


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

How did you get on?


----------

